# [enlightenment/e17] auto-montage (résolu)

## versus8

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci sous e17-svn concernant l'auto-mount de périphériques amovibles, que ce soit en root ou en user du groupe plugdev j'obtiens un message d'erreur du file manager e17 :

```
Erreur au montage

Impossible de monter le périphérique

/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-2/1-2:1.0/host2/target2:0:0/2:0:0:0/block/sdb/sdb1/media/sdb1

org.enlightenment.fm2.MountError

internal mount bug.
```

Puis vient :

```
Erreur au montage

Impossible de monter le périphérique

/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-2/1-2:1.0/host2/target2:0:0/2:0:0:0/block/sdb/sdb1/media/sdb1

org.enlightenment.fm2.Timeout

Unable to mount the volume with specified time-out
```

Le noyau est configuré pour l'auto-mount + FUSER, avec les supports des fs que j'utilise, j'ai également les services dbus et udev (mais pas HAL), et j'ai installé udisk et pmount (en plus de tenter sur d'autres ports USB) mais rien n'y fait. Le file manager e17 est par défault en mode RASTER (je ne sais pas ce que cela veut dire), puis passe en mode EEZE lorsque je met une clef USB. Si vous pouvez m'éclairer sur le sujet ^^

Le montage manuel fonctionne parfaitement (mais bizarrement pas en user [+plugdev +wheel], je suis obligé d'utiliser "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /usb". Peut-être à cause de polkit mais je ne saurai y remédier)

J'ai vérifié udisk et pmount qui sont bien en cours de d'exécution

```
ps axf | grep udisks

1979 pts/1    S+     0:00          \_ grep --colour=auto udisks

ps axf | grep pmount

1998 pts/1    S+     0:00          \_ grep --colour=auto pmount
```

Polkit quant à lui, me donne rien (alors qu'il est installé, la commande suivante n'est pas reconnue)

```
polkit-auth | grep mount

-bash: polkit-auth : commande introuvable
```

Mais j'ai cependant déniché quelques erreurs

```
Aug 15 19:37:39 myhostname lxdm-binary: pam_unix(lxdm:session): session closed for user root

Aug 15 19:37:45 myhostname lxdm-binary: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib/security/pam_gnome_keyring.so): /lib/security/pam_gnome_keyring.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Aug 15 19:37:45 myhostname lxdm-binary: PAM adding faulty module: /lib/security/pam_gnome_keyring.so

Aug 15 19:37:45 myhostname lxdm-binary: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib/security/pam_selinux.so): /lib/security/pam_selinux.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Aug 15 19:37:45 myhostname lxdm-binary: PAM adding faulty module: /lib/security/pam_selinux.so

Aug 15 19:37:45 myhostname lxdm-binary: pam_unix(lxdm:session): session opened for user lea by (uid=0)

Aug 15 19:37:49 myhostname ck-launch-session: error connecting to ConsoleKit

Aug 15 19:37:49 myhostname acpid: client 1633[0:0] has disconnected

Aug 15 19:37:49 myhostname acpid: client connected from 1820[1000:100]

Aug 15 19:37:49 myhostname acpid: 1 client rule loaded

Aug 15 19:38:08 myhostname acpid: client 3175[0:0] has disconnected

Aug 15 19:38:08 myhostname acpid: client connected from 3175[0:0]

Aug 15 19:38:08 myhostname acpid: 1 client rule loaded

Aug 15 19:38:31 myhostname sudo:      lea : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/home/lea ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/bin/mount /dev/sdb1 usb/

Aug 15 19:38:31 myhostname sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)

Aug 15 19:38:31 myhostname kernel: enlightenment_f[1838]: segfault at 0 ip 0804e1a5 sp bfbfeea0 error 4 in enlightenment_fm[8046000+d000]

Aug 15 19:38:31 myhostname sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session closed for user root

Aug 15 19:38:50 myhostname acpid: client 3175[0:0] has disconnected

Aug 15 19:38:50 myhostname acpid: client connected from 3175[0:0]

Aug 15 19:38:50 myhostname acpid: 1 client rule loaded

Aug 15 19:39:49 myhostname sudo:      lea : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/home/lea ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/bin/umount /dev/sdb1 usb/

Aug 15 19:39:49 myhostname sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)

Aug 15 19:39:49 myhostname sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session closed for user root

Aug 15 19:39:57 myhostname sudo:      lea : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/home/lea ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/bin/umount usb/

Aug 15 19:39:57 myhostname sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)

Aug 15 19:39:57 myhostname sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session closed for user root

```

Autres vérifications effectuées :

```
groups lea

lp wheel audio cdrom video portage cron plugdev users

grep plugdev /etc/enlightenment/sysactions.conf

group:    plugdev   allow: *

dmesg | grep -E "sd[a-z]"

...

[14100.772110] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 4030464 512-byte logical blocks: (2.06 GB/1.92 GiB)

[14100.777145] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[14100.777156] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

[14100.777997] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Asking for cache data failed

[14100.778006] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[14100.788024] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Asking for cache data failed

[14100.788034] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[14100.929582]  sdb: sdb1

[14100.942087] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Asking for cache data failed

[14100.942095] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[14100.942101] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

ps -A | grep eeze_scanner

3374 ?        00:00:00 eeze_scanner

eeze_disk_ls | grep sdb

/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-2/1-2:1.0/host2/target2:0:0/2:0:0:0/block/sdb/sdb1 - /dev/sdb1:(null)

```

Peut-être que je m'y prend mal, ou peut-être est-ce juste un bug car e17 n'est pas stable... ?

Si c'est un bug, c'est dommage car e17 est vraiment intéressant à utiliser, puis très léger et esthétique pour une config matérielle limitée. Dans ce cas je tenterai un jwm en solution palliative en espérant que cela fonctionne...

Malgré tout, avez-vous des conseils à me donner ?

Edit : je viens de m'apercevoir qu'il existe une mise à jour, je verrai bien  :Wink: Last edited by versus8 on Wed Aug 21, 2013 11:06 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Alcap0ne

Salut,

J'utilise la version d'e17 (enlightenment-0.17.3) dans portage, les périphériques usb sont montés automatiquement, sans pmount installé.

Tu as une raison particulière d'utiliser la version svn ?

----------

## versus8

 *Alcap0ne wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> J'utilise la version d'e17 (enlightenment-0.17.3) dans portage, les périphériques usb sont montés automatiquement, sans pmount installé.
> 
> Tu as une raison particulière d'utiliser la version svn ?

 

Salut Alcap0ne,

J'ai installer Enlightenment avec ce tuto datant de janvier 2013. Mais comme je n'y arrivait pas (je ne me souviens plus pourquoi, peut-être à cause de la commande enlightenment_start dans ~.xinitrc, j'ai du choisir une alternative type XSESSION avec "/etc/X11/Sessions/enlightenment.desktop" qui fonctionne très bien. Je regrette cependant de n'avoir pas pu installer Entrance.), j'ai suivi ce tuto en français, bien conçu et très clair pour moi (mes remerciements aux auteurs au passage).

Donc, non, j’utilise bien la même version que toi, la 0.17.3. C'est moi qui me suis trompé, me rappelant que j'avais activé l'overlay éponyme.

Donc, si cela marche bien chez toi, chez moi y'a comme qui dirait "une couille dans le pâté"   :Mr. Green: 

Peut-être aurai-je dû suivre qu'un seul tuto, ou alors, sans même m'apercevoir, j'ai pris du code svn (ce qui serait bizarre, car j'ai la même version que toi selon "A propos d'Enlightenment". Mais je ne désespère pas et continue de rechercher une solution (tu m'a redonné espoir ^^ ).

```
myhostname ~ # eix enlightenment

Installed versions:  0.17.3(0.17/0.17.3)(15:19:22 03/08/2013)(enlightenment_modules_access enlightenment_modules_backlight enlightenment_modules_battery enlightenment_modules_clock enlightenment_modules_comp enlightenment_modules_conf-applications enlightenment_modules_conf-dialogs enlightenment_modules_conf-display enlightenment_modules_conf-edgebindings enlightenment_modules_conf-interaction enlightenment_modules_conf-intl enlightenment_modules_conf-keybindings enlightenment_modules_conf-menus enlightenment_modules_conf-paths enlightenment_modules_conf-performance enlightenment_modules_conf-randr enlightenment_modules_conf-shelves enlightenment_modules_conf-theme enlightenment_modules_conf-window-manipulation enlightenment_modules_conf-window-remembers enlightenment_modules_connman enlightenment_modules_cpufreq enlightenment_modules_dropshadow enlightenment_modules_everything enlightenment_modules_fileman enlightenment_modules_fileman-opinfo enlightenment_modules_gadman enlightenment_modules_ibar enlightenment_modules_ibox enlightenment_modules_illume2 enlightenment_modules_mixer enlightenment_modules_msgbus enlightenment_modules_notification enlightenment_modules_pager enlightenment_modules_quickaccess enlightenment_modules_shot enlightenment_modules_start enlightenment_modules_syscon enlightenment_modules_systray enlightenment_modules_tasks enlightenment_modules_temperature enlightenment_modules_tiling enlightenment_modules_winlist enlightenment_modules_wizard enlightenment_modules_xkbswitch nls pam spell udev -doc -emotion -static-libs -ukit)

     Homepage:            http://www.enlightenment.org/

     Description:         Enlightenment Window Manager (e16)
```

Faut juste que je me décide sur quoi porter les premières vérifications, si tu as une suggestion, elle serait la bienvenue  :Wink: 

Encore merci.

EDIT : je viens de m'apercevoir que le flag ukit n'est pas activé. A quoi sert-il ?

EDIT² : x11-wm / enlightenment : Enlightenment Window Manager (e16)

"Use upower/udisks to automount devices" (source)

EDIT3 : je me sens nul   :Shocked:  héhéhé  :Mr. Green:  si je recompile et que cela fonctionne, j'aurai le mérite de tagguer le topic en résolu   :Rolling Eyes: 

Aller c'est parti !

```
USE="ukit" emerge -v =x11-wm/enlightenment-0.17.3
```

----------

## versus8

Est-ce que ça fonctionne ?

Oui   :Very Happy: 

Me reste plus qu'à virer pmout qui tente de me faire un autre point de montage dans /media et c'est tout bon ^^

Désolé pour le dérangement   :Embarassed: 

Edit : mince, j'ai virer pmount et j'ai rebooté le système mais... j'ai toujours deux icônes qui s'affichent lorsque je branche une clef USB (qui n'a pourtant qu'une seule partition...). Sur les deux icônes, il n'y en a qu'une seule qui fonctionne : celle qui est nommer par le label (de la partition). L'autre, nommée différemment, se présente comme le nom et/ou la marque du modèle de la clef que je branche.

Est-ce que ça vous parle ?  désolé, je fatigue un peu vu l'heure, j'ai tagguer le topic en "presque" résolu le temps de régler ce souci.

J'ai une erreur avec dbus... (flag non-global sur le système)

```
myhostname ~ # dmesg | tail

[  247.769078] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page present

[  247.769088] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  247.790146] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page present

[  247.790156] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  247.823771]  sdb: sdb1

[  247.830445] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page present

[  247.830464] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  247.830474] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

[  278.104280] enlightenment_f[1557]: segfault at 69662f69 ip 4736f407 sp bfe758a8 error 4 in libdbus-1.so.3.7.4[4734f000+39000]

[  287.587513] usb 1-2: USB disconnect, device number 3
```

Zzz ...   :Arrow: 

----------

## Alcap0ne

Ravi de voir que ça fonctionne !

Je me rappelle avoir eu le même problème d’icône en double il y a quelques semaines/mois, mais pas moyen de me souvenir comment je m'en suis sorti.

Est ce que tu as essayé avec un autre utilisateur, ou en déplaçant les fichier de configuration (~/.e, .enlightenment) ?

----------

## versus8

 *Alcap0ne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je me rappelle avoir eu le même problème d’icône en double il y a quelques semaines/mois, mais pas moyen de me souvenir comment je m'en suis sorti.
> 
> Est ce que tu as essayé avec un autre utilisateur, ou en déplaçant les fichier de configuration (~/.e, .enlightenment) ?

 

Je vais tester ça, sinon peut-être est-ce lié à un service au boot...

Je vais voir ^^

----------

## versus8

A priori c'est bien la bonne solution, car ma machine virtuelle (qui n'est qu'une copie) n'a pas ce souci. Merci ^^

Clos/résolu

----------

